# Whatcha pay for a truckload o' gravel?



## SouthernThunder

Hey folks. I was wondering what you guys generally pay for a truckload of gravel. I'm about to have to bring in about 12 truck loads to get my driveway in good shape. One truckload will cover 70 yards or (210ft) and they want to charge me $150 to $200 (depending on the company). Does this sound right? 

I've seen beat up old dumptrucks sale for $2000-$3000 in the past. If I can find one of those and get recycled concrete for free I might have to do that. Whats the laws on when you need a CDL and when you don't?

BTW, I'm going to try the hillbilly geotextile method of laying used carpet down and graveling over it. Got the idea from this board. I'll let you know how it turns out. 

Thanks!


----------



## agmantoo

You want to pay for stone by the ton. Trucks can and will carry different loads. You may come out better by hiring the truck by the hour and paying for the stone at the quarry yourself. It is the delivered price per ton that concerns you. I have used a lot of the recycled concrete. The crushed concrete is every bit as good as quarry stone for private driveway use. The concrete actually packs better.


----------



## Chuck

About $170


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

$14.00 per ton of crushed (decomposed) red granite.


----------



## daeve

Bought 4 truckloads of chert yesterday for a new drive and parking area. This was delivered in a 21 yard triaxle dump and they quoted me $150 a load. Travel distance was about 10 miles each way for them. The owner knocked $50 off the total price as there was a lot more big chunks of rock in it than he has told me would be there. Still looks like I am going to need another 40 yards. 

I was quoted $280 to $290 for the same 21 yard truck load with #5 crushed limestone. They charge 7.75 + tax a ton at the quarry and delivery is up to you. Gonna have to get some of the limestone too but plan to wait till the chert gets good and wet and packs.

On the CDL question. If the truck has air brakes you need a CDL. If not you can drive it with a standard license. Or that is what they told me at the license bureau when I was looking at a dump truck the with air brakes a while back. That is in Alabama. May not be the same everywhere. Still need to call back and see if there is a farm tag exemption on that cause all I need it for is to haul fill dirt and rock for the farm.


----------



## RedneckWoman

Buyer's choice $19.00/ton.


----------



## Guest

[Depends on how much your dump truck hauls. About $8.00 a ton delivered and dumped (spread) around here in Tennessee.
Mike


----------



## marytx

Talk to some of the dump truck owner/operators in your area. The cost is not so much for the material as it is for the time for the driver/truck. I.E. how far is it to the pit or where ever to the job site. Avoid drivers with the smaller trucks--find a driver with the biggest legal truck you can since you are paying mostly for his time. Gravel and rock is dirt cheap so to speak.

Yes, it is a good idea to consider buying a truck and reselling it when you are through if you have the cash to tie up and if you have very much to haul to make it worthwhile. You may want to stock up for future projects. As far as driving the truck check with your state authorities. It varies from state to state but often you can drive most anything for personal use in a lot of states--even exceed weight limits--you don't even have to stop at the scales! This is strictly for non-commercial use only and you can't transport materials for a business for later resale. I think there are also some farm exemptions. Check your particular regulations.

Dale (DH of mary, tx)


----------



## Tractorman

9.50 per ton average about 25 tons per load. In AL anything above 26000 GVW or air brakes has to have CDL which means only single axle hydraulic brakes which will only haul about 5 or 6 tons per load if you are real close to the quarry thats OK but if you are not fuel will eat you up. This last time I hauled myself, rock was only about 5.00 per ton.


----------



## shakeytails in KY

About $200/ truckload- 22 tons or so, I'm about 12 miles from the quarry. I thought about buying a smallish dump truck($3000, gas job, automatic-could haul about 6T), but by the time I figured in fuel, licensing, insurance, taxes and time, I decided it was about the same to just pay to have it delivered.


----------



## almostthere

WE paid $230 for a truckload from about 30 miles away and the guys helped dh spread it out over the driveway. We always try to use local people, if the difference in price isn't too steep. The guys at the big companies in larger towns just don't do customer service well. We'll be getting another truckload to make a space to park the camper.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I pay $10 per truck load----cash and carry at the pit. That is for washed cement mix sand which has some smaller rock in it. 

Road rock or what I think of as true pea gravel (crushed rock, not coarse sand) is not available locally, but is 30 or so miles away. The sand pit is only about 3 miles away and I haul loads on my 1949 Chevy. I have them dump gently until the tires or the springs start squating a fair amount. The $10 price applies no matter how much I have loaded.


----------



## Blu3duk

Crushed Basalt here in the cultural hub runs under $7.00 per ton and $45.00 per hour deilivery, the pit is a little over 3 miles from my house and it is an uphill climb of about 30 minutes for a 14 yard truck which delivered is $125.00 by the time he gets here loaded.

sand is expensive as it is actually a rare commodity in these parts, as is pea gravel which is nearly non existant. So depending upon where you are and the type of rock avbailable to get out and how much you have to work it down here is what costs.....

William


----------



## comfortablynumb

the gravel co down the road charges 10 bucks a ton for driveway slag mix. free delivery with a full 23 ton load.
you can ge a lot of stuff there from pea gravel to lagre bowling ball size rock, most stuff is 10 to 15 bucks a ton.

sand is only 4 bucks a ton...


----------



## Old Jack

$15.00 a ton delivered and "tailgated"


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Free. I let a guy haul off chert from a bar in the creek. In return he will bring me loads as I need them.

Ken Scharabok


----------



## GeorgeK

Here 23 tons of dense grade limestone delivered and either dumped or spread on a driveway is about $270. For a reasonably maintained driveway that will cover about 1600 feet, and as wide as the truck


----------

